# iPhone 6+, tivo stream and app



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone here with an iphone 6+ see the horrible quality that it now displays when streaming a show at full strength because of the bigger screen? 

the resolution that the stream sent the smaller iphone 5s and below was nice for that small screen, but now since the 6+ zooms the app to fit the screen, it looks terrible.

hope they update the app soon and add an HD profile for the phone like the ipad.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep nothing we can do until they update. Luckily I have an iPad Air that still displays fine.  Been seeing a lot of lost network connections lately though.



Aero 1 said:


> Anyone here with an iphone 6+ see the horrible quality that it now displays when streaming a show at full strength because of the bigger screen?
> 
> the resolution that the stream sent the smaller iphone 5s and below was nice for that small screen, but now since the 6+ zooms the app to fit the screen, it looks terrible.
> 
> hope they update the app soon and add an HD profile for the phone like the ipad.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I've mentioned it http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10245678#post10245678 lets hope they're listening.


----------

